# Paper mache preparations



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My plans were originally to spend the day yesterday getting the first layers of paper mache completed. Then along came mother nature with her 60 degree sunny day and there was absolutely no way I wasn't going to enjoy it.

In the past I've generally done my skull replications using a Walgreen's resin skull. Over the winter I watched a video on YouTube showing using aluminum foil and masking tape to make a copy as well, so I gave it a shot. I do not recommend using Dollar Tree masking tape if attempting this. It just didn't stick very well and since I my better masking tape is set aside for a major painting job, I resorted to duct tape. Here's the outcome.

View attachment 193245


View attachment 193246


Here's what I used

View attachment 193247


The form made from the wig head will likely be the head for Sarah Collins, a 10-year old ghost. I also used a styrofoam skull without the jawbone but he went into hiding before I could take his picture. 

An early morning trip to town produced supplies for this project and others that remained unfinished.

View attachment 193466


When I know I'll be doing a lot of projects, I try to buy 5-5lb. bags of flour each month. The sugar and vinegar and cornstarch (in it's liquid form) are ingredients for the glue. I buy my supplies at Save A Lot because it's currently the cheapest place I can find. I'll try and post links to the recipes and techniques I use in the next post. 

Now I'm off to get my hands dirty.


----------

